# HUH?



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/gun-shots/2013/07/9-dumbest-gun-control-quotes-politicians-and-celebrities?cmpid=enews07222013&spJobID=326060963&spReportId=MzI2MDYwOTYzS0&?src=related&con=outbrain&obref=obnetwork

:hunter:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

wow, it amazes me that we the people elect these ignorant bast*rds to run our country

no wonder this country is in the shape its in

you let the inmates run the asylum and this is what happens

glad i didnt vote for any of them

all politicians should have to take an iq and knowlege test before they are allowed to vote on any bill

if they cant past the tests,then they shouldnt be allowed to vote on the subject

if one doesnt know what they are talking about,they shouldnt be allowed to pass laws on it

and this would make their opions moot on the subject matter


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, gotta shake my head. Rreally is true that you can't fix stupid.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Never met an anti-gunner that was right in the head :teeth:

Common sense isn't so common anymore.

Steve


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Most of them politicians have been there way too long. They have lost all sense of reality and have literally become stupid. There is only one cure for the problem, it's called VOTEM OUT.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Can't vote them out until the general population is brought to it's senses about the condition of our Country. As long as the mass media tells everyone things are going correctly and the liberals keep promising hand outs nothing will change. We need grassroots efforts to get these Politicians out of office.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

*POLITICIANS ARE LIKE DIAPERS*

*THEY BOTH NEED TO BE CHANGED OFTEN*

*AND OFTEN FOR THE SAME RESONS*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Wasn't Tony Bennett alive during WWII?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> all politicians should have to take an iq and knowlege testr


This is why I say.... Law Makers..... Should have law degrees.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't know Rick, seems to be a lot of lawyers in DC and in State legislatures now with a liberal agenda.................


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very true Mike. Unfortunately it seems too many politicians slept through or skipped their constitutional law classes. I suppose smart people can make stupid choices..... Heck I make smart choices now and again lol!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Stop the stupidity..... VOTE!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

*And to think I used to like Danny Glover.*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good to hear from you SS.....WOW! Japan huh?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know if he'll be back on any time soon, He's a bit bummed out being there( transfered from New Mexico) with no hunting and just drops in occasionally. I drop him a note every so often just to checkup on a friend. I am hoping he'll transfer back this way so i can meet up with him.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

here's hoping his stay in Japan is a short one...............


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He waas telling me about how we (the US military) had a helo crash over there and the Japanese don't like it much, He said and I'll quote" They have a strong fear of things falling out of the sky for some reason." LMAO I about crapped I was laughing so hard. I wonder if when it hit if a mushroom cloud formed ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh that's just too funny......


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe we should invite some of these scholars to the site so that they could enlighten us some more. I never realized the Second Amendment was so deep. Well, at least something's deep. And, it wouldn't take a tracking dog long to locate the smell, either.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

220swift said:


> good to hear from you SS.....WOW! Japan huh?


Thanks ! you too swift. Ill be in Japan for another two dread full years while you guys get to enjoy hunting. Long story short my daughter has always wanted to live here since she was young , while I really don't understand why , I went ahead and put in for orders here just for her. She is loving it and me and the wife hate it lol. Now if we had a Walmart, gun range, and legal hunting, life my not be so bad. On a good note the money isn't bad, the locals are really nice, and the woman are beautiful (not that im looking)


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> He waas telling me about how we (the US military) had a helo crash over there and the Japanese don't like it much, He said and I'll quote" They have a strong fear of things falling out of the sky for some reason." LMAO I about crapped I was laughing so hard. I wonder if when it hit if a mushroom cloud formed ?


They always have big protest about the MV-22 , especially before it got here. When we had our crash , (the HH-60) the Japanese locals did not want us to fly before our safety investigation was over. But a safety investigation can take months, so were in a pickle. They are always really peace full protest , but they are very persistent.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Do a Japanese style investigation... we can't find the culprit.... therefore it never happened...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

singlesix said:


> Thanks ! you too swift. Ill be in Japan for another two dread full years while you guys get to enjoy hunting. Long story short my daughter has always wanted to live here since she was young , while I really don't understand why , I went ahead and put in for orders here just for her. She is loving it and me and the wife hate it lol. Now if we had a Walmart, gun range, and legal hunting, life my not be so bad. On a good note the money isn't bad, the locals are really nice, and the woman are beautiful (not that im looking)


+1 on the women, at least the scenery is easy on the eyes. I hope the time passes quickly for you and the wife and you and the family will get back to the States before you know it.


----------

